# Shop in Wisconsin that sells Colnago?



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm looking for a LBS that sells Colnago in SE Wisconsin.. I don't really want to drive to Chicago.

The only place I knew of was Bike Doctor's.. but, it seems they no longer carry the brand.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

Back from the dead and I'm still looking for a LBS in SE Wisconsin that carries Colnago.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

go to Colnago website and look up dealer locator.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

Thank you, I tried that. It is giving me a few Wheel and Sprocket stores and the last time I checked with them, they do not carry Colnago.


----------



## colnagoG60 (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd hit up the US distributor, if you haven't been able to find one in a year:

Contact | Colnago

What are you trying to do...get a test ride, price quote, figure out sizing, ensure warranty, or go ahead and make a purchase? Most places "that I know of", carry very few frames/bikes in stock so having a local store may/may not help. 

FWIW, I bought my Master sight unseen from a LBS in Texas, and I'm in Maryland. At the time, there were no 52cm frames "in the US", that I could find (called distributor, and many shops in the US), and settled on a 51cm...struggled with fit ever since, only recently got it right (totally my fault). From what I know/have been reading, most purchases are done remotely, and there is usually a wait time, given availability.

Excel Sports has a few 48s M10s on closeout if that helps...carbonconnection.com may have a few specials on more models as well.


----------



## Fluidprawn (Jul 8, 2010)

I've never ridden one and never been fitted for one. I know the sloping geometry is different than other bikes, so, I need to see one in person at the very least.

Bottom line is, I'm trying to buy one and I want to make sure it fits.


----------



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

I understand what you mean. Most shops are dealers meaning they can order then but few have them in stock to ride and if they do not the size and model you are interested in. What model are you looking for? I personally do not like sloping so i went with the C59 that also comes in traditional. I also like the look as well. But the sloping will be lighter compared to the same size traditional i believe. You definitely want to ride to make sure the model suits you and you fell good on it. I took a Trek Madone for a ride sloping before going with C59 did not care for it. I always favored Colnago's and really like the ride. The M10 and C59 you can not go wrong with either one, but costly. If you know your measurements try Maestro- UK has a lot of experience with Colnago and what size should be good for you depending on your measurements. Good luck.


----------



## aalameer (Jul 24, 2011)

Wheel and sprocket in fox point Milwaukee sells Colnago.


----------

